# Keep The Old?



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

So I just stocked my 75 last night with the two reds that I have now, and both are about 6 inches. I definitely want to get more but I've been cruising craigslist and such and haven't found any pygos that size and most of the vendors we have want like $75 each. Not a problem until I look at my budget which won't allow me to spend $225-300 on fish at the moment. So the question is simple but I can't decide...Do I sell off the reds I have now and start again with some 4 inchers or do I keep them and wait for some bigger ones to pop up on craigslist?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Your choice. If you think you can find some pygos that size soon keep em.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can always add one here, two there, when they become available. I definitely wouldn't spend no 200-300$ on any rbp. Imo if you go with new ones I'd definitely get babies & not 3-4". Babies you can start them off right handfeeding them & get them eating everything from the get go & have calm rbp instead of a bunch of spazzes. Lol. Hell you could split tank for a minute. Even babies will be big enough in 5-6 months to consolidate with the current big ones.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^^

new setup deserves some new badass pygos


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, this is kinda the way I was leaning anyway. $200+ for reds is insane and I can't see spending that much. That and if I start fresh I'm probably going with a mixed shoal, get some baby cariba too


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im always biast to keep what ya got. keep the old.  and in time if you find some like sized p's for sale you can easily add them and build up a shoal.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I agree, keep your old ones, and just be patient. You'll eventually find some the same size at a good price.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

4" reds will be fine with 6" reds.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i would get some small wild babies that AS has, theyre pretty cheap and will most likely look better than the tank bred ones. if you can afford it baby cariba no doubt.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep em and hold out till you can get more


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree keep the old. You can always find 5-6" reds somewhere. It may take a few months, jus be patitent. If you wanna go with a caribe, AS will be getting some in the next month.


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

I have 11 6" reds. I need to cut back a few. You pay the shipping and you can have as many as you want (well up to 6).

ordo


----------

